# wheel bearings



## johnnyP (Sep 15, 2002)

I have a 21ft travel trailer and 3 of the 4 wheels/bearing caps run just warm to the touch (about 100 F)(highway driving, little brake use). However, one wheel/bearing cap gets hot to the touch (about 135 F). (The brakes are running free and the wheel bearing does have some play).

Hot hot is "too hot"?

Thanks,

JohnnyP


----------



## thumbs (Sep 15, 2002)

wheel bearings

Of course the question is when did you repack the bearings last.  If it were me I would take em all out clean and repace each.  They should just run warm if properly lubed.  I don't know about travel trailers but I would put in bearing buddies next time and lube em once or twice a season just by usin a grease gun loaded with wheel bearing grease.  I have em on a boat trailer I have had for over twenty years and never had a problem with bearings, even goin in and out of water.  Now when I submerge the bearings I grease em first to keep the water out.  Oh remember to use the buddy bra's to keep the grease off the outside of your wheels.

Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2002)

wheel bearings

If you have already packed and inspected the bearings you may have to much greese in the hub.  To much greese is as bad as not enough, well nearly.  To much greese keeps the heat in the hub. Years ago we would pack the hub and dust cap full but, we did not have the interstate roads and seldom drove over 45 or 50.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## johnnyP (Sep 22, 2002)

wheel bearings

Thanks for the help, guys. Discovered what the problem was (the brake shoe was rubbing the drum). All OK now.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 22, 2002)

wheel bearings

Thanks for the up date Johnny.  Can't believe that I forgot the obvious, a draging brake :blush:


----------

